# Dublin Pijjies!



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

My Cousin came over from the States for a little while, on his travels he snapped these little angels...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beautiful picture, Alvin!! 

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, crap.....my post disappeared.........
I said............VERY nice picture!! And I see you haven't been round in a while......did you see Scooters baby? 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=29058


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT *IS* ODD, Renee, 'cause I DID see your post before!!

WHERE is that rascally Jonah when we need him?? HEY, WHALE, WAKE UP JONAH!!  

Hugs
Shi


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Double the pleasure, Alvin.... two identical threads!!
BTW, ....beautiful pic.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL...so THAT's WHERE RENEE's POST WENT!!   

Sorry, Jonah...hey, whale...forget message!! 

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, at least it's nice to know I'm not COMPLETELY crazy.........yet........


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Great picture, but what would one expect with such beautiful subjects!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, Alvin, Alvin!

I was thinking about you today and was going to PM you to let you know we miss you. The place just ain't the same without our Alvin.

That picture is already gracing my desktop. Honestly, it is of such quality it could be framed. I LOVE it.

My sorta godchild is getting married next month and will honeymoon in Ireland. I may go with him.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They look just like the ones here! I wonder why? 

Don't you just love it when they fly and they tuck their feet under? You see this fat body floating in the air and these tiny feet tucked under. They're cute like that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

what a lovely picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------

